# My COVID Ended



## devrep

I'm semi old and have lung issues so I wear a mask if I go in a store. however. many people don't know that as far as the mask protecting YOU it has very little benefit. to something as small as a virus the mesh in any mask looks many times bigger than a volleyball net. where masks do help is they keep the wearer from spraying out water droplets whenever they cough, speak or shout. the water vaper particles are largely contained by the mask, though they aren't 100% of course. so, all the bullshit I read on here and bite my tongue about masks not working is correct as long as anyone with covid is not wearing a mask, masks only work if everyone wears one. so to summarize, masks only really protect others from breathing the water particles you project, up to 25 feet in the case of coughing. they only protect the wearer a very small percentage.

I'm a conservative so save it. I don't care if you wear a mask or not. it is your right as an American to decline.


----------



## Mad Beach Hewes

My wife is a nurse and was exposed. We basically quarantined until she got her test results back, which thankfully came back negative. We did the responsible thing and let people we were in contact with know. Funny how some people react, my fishing buddy could care less and said I am not worried let’s fish on Sunday. Others ran and got tested. We didn’t have any of the symptoms, but wanted to be cautious. I travel a lot for work and always let my friends know that I have been out of town and let them make the decision if they want to get together or not. Crazy how this virus works. My wife was fine yet the nurse that took care of the same patient is really sick. Regardless of my belief I don’t want to be responsible for possibly exposing others especially if they are over 65. Glad you are well.


----------



## Fairweather

Monty, so sad about the bad experience with your Habitat colleagues. I have no idea where you are, but I would fish with you any time!


----------



## Monty

Appreciate the kind words. 

I'm going to alert a couple of fishing buddies that are members of the deer club I belong to that I had the disease and I think its over. 

I've done all I can to ensure I didn't pass the disease to anyone. 

Then in about 2 weeks I'll make a trout trip to Steinhatchee and invite them. That should be plenty of time for 100% healing. I'm in North Florida. October is prime Speckled Trout time on the Gulf flats.


----------



## Fairweather

Good luck at the Hatch! I'll be on St. Joe bay at the same time, looking for trout and reds.


----------



## bw510

The girl that cuts my hair got it and surprisingly a bunch of members at her church (not social distancing or wearing masks)got it. 
she was wearing one while working tutu got hair and Come to find out from the time she was exposed to the time she was sick (around 10 days) not one of her clients have caught it.
So they must do something considering she stands over people taking all day.


----------



## permitchaser

I'm working, wear a buff over my face somtime. I do security tagging in small box stores. So if I'm on an aisle by myself I pull it down and breath
Maybe heard immunity may have been the answer.


----------



## NealXB2003

If your fishing buddies are worried about catching it, bring separate boats but fish near each other. At least then you are not completely alone and have help nearby should you need it, but nobody's exposed.


----------



## sjrobin

A properly fitted N-95 mask will prevent covid19 in aerosol form from entering your airway, but not your eyes. The N-95 is good for one day.


----------



## bryson

sjrobin said:


> A properly fitted N-95 mask will prevent covid19 in aerosol form from entering your airway, but not your eyes. The N-95 is good for one day.


That's one of the reasons they are generally reserved for medical professionals, or other non-COVID related tasks (grinding fiberglass/concrete, etc).

The cheap masks do a crummy job of preventing someone from breathing the virus in, but do a pretty good job of preventing someone from spreading it. The hairstylist mentioned above is a good example.

Even if the number of "asymptomatic" carriers is very low, there is almost always a period of time (with any sickness) where the infected person can be contagious before "major" symptoms appear.

That's why wearing a mask seems to be working pretty well. It has little to do with keeping the wearer safe from the virus, but stops a potentially infected person from spreading it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> A properly fitted N-95 mask will prevent covid19 in aerosol form from entering your airway, but not your eyes. The N-95 is good for one day.


How do you know that for a fact when the CDC keeps throwing guesses out there and changing their mind on everything? Why didn’t we wear a N95 every flu season for our entire life and are you planning on wearing one the rest of your life because influenza is here to stay and kills about 10,000 people a year in Texas alone and that is with an available vaccine. 
My lady has worked the covid floor the last five months and we are both still alive. At 0.001% death rate you have a greater chance of dying from just about any other every day activity. It was blown out of porportion and we have all been lied to. If people keep acting like they’re going to die without a mask this shit will never be over.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

permitchaser said:


> I'm working, wear a buff over my face somtime. I do security tagging in small box stores. So if I'm on an aisle by myself I pull it down and breath
> Maybe heard immunity may have been the answer.


How is a buff going to save you or anyone else from a virus? How many people that work in a virus lab every day wear just a buff? Just sayin...


----------



## permitchaser

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How is a buff going to save you or anyone else from a virus? How many people that work in a virus lab every day wear just a buff? Just sayin...


I don’t know if a mask or buff will save you if someone with kungflu comes and coughs in your face. My company requires us to wear face coverings so a buff I can pull up and down works if only it makes others feel safe


----------



## jmrodandgun

Helping a friend clean out his restaurant tomorrow. 29 years in the same spot without ever losing a dime until now. Poof. Gone. Never mind his lost income, 70 ish lives were impacted from his closure. The distributors he does business with lost a giant account. One less stop for the freight drivers means less money for them. Our local bank lost a long time client. We will be shutting down our two next if we can not offer more seating starting this weekend. 

The world is a cruel and scary place. It's about time we accept that and go back to allowing people to make their own decisions. We can't nerf everything.


----------



## permitchaser

jackson man said:


> A recent study concluded that "Buffs" may in fact be counterproductive in that if the wearer coughs or simply exhales, the water vapor droplets expelled may be broken down into much smaller particles which have the ablility to suspend in the air longer. Some people have no idea that expelled water vapor is an issue but imagine when it's freezing out and you can "see your breath". That "cloud" is an accumulation of water droplets that even during simple conversation can linger in the air for more than 8 minutes. Now take all those exhales into a bar or gym and multipy that by thousands ( multipl people, multiple breaths)?


you sound like Fauci


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> Smack, You and "your lady" should count your blessings. I know that this whole pandemic story has been beaten to death and just maybe you'd have a greater chance of dying in a car wreck but if there's even a remote chance that a mask works, shouldn't we use them? I'd be willing to bet that you guys are careful with your son when it comes to "your lady" working the Covid floor. It's hard for me to buy the statement that "it was all blown out of proportion". First off,you can't say "was" because Covid is still with us and in some areas spreading at a record pace and I'd say that 205,000 deaths and rising is anything but being blown out of proportion. I for one will keep wearing my masks, both for me and my family and also for you and yours.


I’m actually not careful, I don’t live in fear especially not of politicized viruses. I have common sense, an immune system and reasoning skills. If you people weren’t scared of influenza why are you scared of covid? I can’t believe people are still referencing the supposed death toll when it has already been revealed that a tiny percentage of those are covid deaths with no pre existing conditions. Keep hiding until they tell you to come out. I’ll make my own decisions, I don’t need “medical professionals” telling me and my family what to do unless I ask them. Fucking unreal...it’s like you people are begging to be controlled.
My aunt was on life support last week and they made the decision to pull the plug because she was living on the machine. She had a bunch of health issues and a weak immune system and she got pneumonia and also tested positive for covid. Covid did not kill her, all of her pre existing medical problems did and she happened to have covid in her system if the tests are even legitimate. If any of you know how these tests and viruses worked you would realize you are being lied to. I’ve been saying it since February...


----------



## jmrodandgun

jackson man said:


> you sound like trump


You should count your blessings that you're not one of the ones closing their doors and kicking dozens of people onto unemployment. You said yourself you wear the mask for your own safety as well as those around you. If the mask is keeping you safe then why are you worried about what other people are doing? I'm not taking a dig at you, this is a legitimate question. What is this mask doing to protect you?


----------



## devrep

"* I’m* actually not careful,* I *don’t live in fear especially not of politicized viruses. *I *have common sense, 
an immune system and reasoning skills. If you people weren’t scared of influenza why are you scared
of covid? *I* can’t believe people are still referencing the supposed death toll when it has already been
revealed that a tiny percentage of those are covid deaths with no pre existing conditions. Keep hiding 
until they tell you to come out.* I’ll* make my own decisions, *I* don’t need “medical professionals”
telling *me *and *my* family what to do unless *I *ask them. Fucking unreal...it’s like you people are
begging to be controlled.
My aunt was on life support last week and they made the decision to pull the plug because she was
living on the machine. She had a bunch of health issues and a weak immune system and she got
pneumonia and also tested positive for covid. Covid did not kill her, all of her pre existing medical
problems did and she happened to have covid in her system if the tests are even legitimate. If any of
you know how these tests and viruses worked you would realize you are being lied to. I’ve been
saying it since February..."

it's not about you. the point is to protect old people, not you. YOU could get covid and be fine and not even know it but give it to someone old because you won't wear a mask. how inconvenient for you. how about the people that work in stores at checkout that have to be exposed to thousands of people a day? maybe a little courtesy by wearing a mask for a few precious minutes while you're in the store until this is over.

many people have pre existing conditions and would be able to live for years longer but they get infected and die. are those extra years they may have lived worthless? they might not think so.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

devrep said:


> "* I’m* actually not careful,* I *don’t live in fear especially not of politicized viruses. *I *have common sense,
> an immune system and reasoning skills. If you people weren’t scared of influenza why are you scared
> of covid? *I* can’t believe people are still referencing the supposed death toll when it has already been
> revealed that a tiny percentage of those are covid deaths with no pre existing conditions. Keep hiding
> until they tell you to come out.* I’ll* make my own decisions, *I* don’t need “medical professionals”
> telling *me *and *my* family what to do unless *I *ask them. Fucking unreal...it’s like you people are
> begging to be controlled.
> My aunt was on life support last week and they made the decision to pull the plug because she was
> living on the machine. She had a bunch of health issues and a weak immune system and she got
> pneumonia and also tested positive for covid. Covid did not kill her, all of her pre existing medical
> problems did and she happened to have covid in her system if the tests are even legitimate. If any of
> you know how these tests and viruses worked you would realize you are being lied to. I’ve been
> saying it since February..."
> 
> it's not about you. the point is to protect old people, not you. YOU could get covid and be fine and not even know it but give it to someone old because you won't wear a mask. how inconvenient for you. how about the people that work in stores at checkout that have to be exposed to thousands of people a day? maybe a little courtesy by wearing a mask for a few precious minutes while you're in the store until this is over.
> 
> many people have pre existing conditions and would be able to live for years longer but they get infected and die. are those extra years they may have lived worthless? they might not think so.


Then they can stay home and hide. The other 99.999% of us have life to live. Have you looked at influenza deaths the past years? No one was freaking out then.
Asymptomatic carriers is not proven. Wearing masks is not proven. The only thing that is proven is trauma based mind control works. It worked on you and all the rest that believe all the BS the media and Fauci have told you.


----------



## jmrodandgun

jackson man said:


> Why is it that "anti-maskers" are so worried about their own individual rights and not as worried about friends, families, and everyone else?


Damn. There is a lot to unbox with that question. It's not so much anti mask as it is anti shut down of the economy and anti totalitarianism. The whole mask thing has turned very political and when mask use is scrutinized or proselytized, it's often not met with intelligent conversation. As for being more worried about my individual rights than I am of others, I don't necessarily see that as a negative. Obviously I don't want anyone to get sick but the harsh reality is there is no certainty in more people dying if we had continued on with allowing people and businesses make their own decisions. By and large people are decent and businesses want to be accommodating. The appropriate thing to do is to give the tools and information we need to make good decisions and do what best for the business. We will never know how we could have responded because we were never given the chance. Instead we allowed our governors to have too much power and anyone who feel out of line with whatever party's status quo was then deemed stupid or ignorant. 

We got a governor over here saying we can't sell booze past 11pm. Think about that for a minute. If it's safe to serve 50 people in seating for 200, then it should be safe for those same 50 people to not be kicked out at bedtime.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Covid is not what the media and supposed medical professionals and CDC tell us it is. If you still believe over 200,000 people died from a bat virus you’re a fool. I’ll stand on this hill and die on this hill. It’s time to cut the bullshit and get back to real life.


----------



## Jim Lenfest

My wife and I have been taking colloidal silver every time we get a flu like symptom and by the next day we are fine. It will even cure a smelly fart. lol.


----------



## Jim Lenfest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Covid is not what the media and supposed medical professionals and CDC tell us it is. If you still believe over 200,000 people died from a bat virus you’re a fool. I’ll stand on this hill and die on this hill. It’s time to cut the bullshit and get back to real life.


Not to mention that if you get hit by a train and die and they test your dead body and it test positive for covid, you died of covid.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Jim Lenfest said:


> My wife and I have been taking colloidal silver every time we get a flu like symptom and by the next day we are fine. It will even cure a smelly fart. lol.


That’s good stuff. God gave us what we need to stay healthy but poor diets, lack of proper exercise and lots of weak people breeding more weak has made lots of folks think they have to take synthetic pharmaceuticals and wear cloth over their face to survive...


----------



## Buffalo Bob

devrep said:


> I'm semi old and have lung issues so I wear a mask if I go in a store. however. many people don't know that as far as the mask protecting YOU it has very little benefit. to something as small as a virus the mesh in any mask looks many times bigger than a volleyball net. where masks do help is they keep the wearer from spraying out water droplets whenever they cough, speak or shout. the water vaper particles are largely contained by the mask, though they aren't 100% of course. so, all the bullshit I read on here and bite my tongue about masks not working is correct as long as anyone with covid is not wearing a mask, masks only work if everyone wears one. so to summarize, masks only really protect others from breathing the water particles you project, up to 25 feet in the case of coughing. they only protect the wearer a very small percentage.
> 
> I'm a conservative so save it. I don't care if you wear a mask or not. it is your right as an American to decline.


Well said and agreed! ... Question however, what qualifies / determines as "semi-old?  ... Wondering if I qualify? (HaHa)


----------



## devrep

just turned 67. and feeling great!


----------



## BellyWalker

After spending the last 8 months engulfed in the Covid-19 trenches as an ICU Nurse I am completely disheartened reading through this thread. I have witnessed more death in the last 2 weeks, not to mention 8 months, then I had in the previous decade of my career.
Is it possible that flu season would have celestially discharged some of these patients? Yeah I could see that. Are Covid and the Flu comparable in modern times? Absolutely f**king not. We still have no viable means of treatment and spend all our time attempting to manage symptoms for a significant portion of the population who get to spend their last days dying alone. Secluded from friends and family because the risk of spreading the disease to others is too great. When I repeat there is no effective treatment and no cure! The flu has been around for over a hundred years and we have known effective forms of treatment. As matter of fact if you have flu like symptoms right now you can go pick up a script for tamiflu today. The flu is also spread via respiratory droplets which surgical masks are effective against. 
Smack I usually enjoy reading your posts and find them insightful but your stance on Covid is exactly why I continue to place body bags in the back of tractor trailers because the morgues are overflowing. Research is showing that super spreaders are responsible for the majority of positive cases and they are the asymptomatic carriers who don’t wear a mask and spend their time in poorly ventilated public locations like bars and restaurants, choir practice, and funeral gatherings.
This is not political. The media has done a good job taking it that direction. It is real and hundreds of thousands of people are experiencing insufferable amounts of loss. 
So sack up! Put your mask on and help keep those safe who are not as healthy as you, or pregnant, or immunocompromised from diseases they are born with.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BellyWalker said:


> After spending the last 8 months engulfed in the Covid-19 trenches as an ICU Nurse I am completely disheartened reading through this thread. I have witnessed more death in the last 2 weeks, not to mention 8 months, then I had in the previous decade of my career.
> Is it possible that flu season would have celestially discharged some of these patients? Yeah I could see that. Are Covid and the Flu comparable in modern times? Absolutely f**king not. We still have no viable means of treatment and spend all our time attempting to manage symptoms for a significant portion of the population who get to spend their last days dying alone. Secluded from friends and family because the risk of spreading the disease to others is too great. When I repeat there is no effective treatment and no cure! The flu has been around for over a hundred years and we have known effective forms of treatment. As matter of fact if you have flu like symptoms right now you can go pick up a script for tamiflu today. The flu is also spread via respiratory droplets which surgical masks are effective against.
> Smack I usually enjoy reading your posts and find them insightful but your stance on Covid is exactly why I continue to place body bags in the back of tractor trailers because the morgues are overflowing. Research is showing that super spreaders are responsible for the majority of positive cases and they are the asymptomatic carriers who don’t wear a mask and spend their time in poorly ventilated public locations like bars and restaurants, choir practice, and funeral gatherings.
> This is not political. The media has done a good job taking it that direction. It is real and hundreds of thousands of people are experiencing insufferable amounts of loss.
> So sack up! Put your mask on and help keep those safe who are not as healthy as you, or pregnant, or immunocompromised from diseases they are born with.


There are no morgues overflowing, that’s a crock of shit and ICU nurses don’t toss dead bodies in tractor trailers. That is BS. My girlfriend has been working the covid floor the last five months and it was never innundated with patients. They hired a bunch of state nurses to come help and had to let them go because there wasn’t enough patients for even the regular staff to handle. They are actually sending their own nurses home and placing them on call because the hospital is so vacant. The covid floor was bare so they moved other non covid patients in and she has been working ICU and TICU to keep a full schedule. She has not been hauling dead bodies to any trucks from ICU. I’m sorry I have to call BS but unless you are getting Cuomo’s nursing home patients I’m not buying it.


----------



## bryson

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There are no morgues overflowing, that’s a crock of shit and ICU nurses don’t toss dead bodies in tractor trailers. That is BS. My girlfriend has been working the covid floor the last five months and it was never innundated with patients. They hired a bunch of state nurses to come help and had to let them go because there wasn’t enough patients for even the regular staff to handle. They are actually sending their own nurses home and placing them on call because the hospital is so vacant. The covid floor was bare so they moved other non covid patients in and she has been working ICU and TICU to keep a full schedule. She has not been hauling dead bodies to any trucks from ICU. I’m sorry I have to call BS but unless you are getting Cuomo’s nursing home patients I’m not buying it.


You can't compare a story between two different nurses. If I work in rural or even suburban FL, and you work in the heart of NY City, we're going to see hugely different things. Here's NY vs. FL.










FL prepped like crazy when NY was going nuts, and as hasn't had any of the same experiences. I think places like NY had these tremendous peaks early on that set the tone -- everyone freaked out and built temporary hospitals and brought in extra support, but due to whatever reason (probably just the fact that most of the country doesn't live on top of each other like in NY) they never experienced a huge outbreak. And, if one did start, they were wholly prepared for it and blunted the outcome.

I'm not saying COVID is everything it's hyped up to be, but I don't think that it's complete BS. I think our perception is very different than most of the population, since we don't live like most of the population. The biggest difference (I would guess) is that we generally prefer a little more personal space than those from big cities. Smaller social circles go a long way in preventing pretty much any communicable disease.

As for the mask thing, I don't wear one when I'm hanging out with friends/family or at a small party (I'm not exactly going to any raves), but I wear one in the grocery store -- not necessarily because I feel like I'm saving grandma's life, but because I'm not a dick and it makes her feel safer/better without any real inconvenience to me. I also wear a shirt and shoes, and if I'm feeling extra polite occasionally I'll even put on pants.


----------



## BellyWalker

As stated above this would be the sensible, polite, and responsible thing to do. 
Comparing the results of COVID-19 in different locations is extremely challenging. The facility where I have been working has dedicated an entire building for Covid-19 ONLY patients for 30 counties and that is one of the reasons why I have seen so much death. 
We are seperate from the main campus and anytime someone tests positive they are immediately shipped to our location. That is all that I have cared for the last 8 months. So when I talk about placing bodies in the back of trailers that is accurate. I have seen enough during the course of COVID-19 to send your local fishing guide to the psych ward and it is not over.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BellyWalker said:


> As stated above this would be the sensible, polite, and responsible thing to do.
> Comparing the results of COVID-19 in different locations is extremely challenging. The facility where I have been working has dedicated an entire building for Covid-19 ONLY patients for 30 counties and that is one of the reasons why I have seen so much death.
> We are seperate from the main campus and anytime someone tests positive they are immediately shipped to our location. That is all that I have cared for the last 8 months. So when I talk about placing bodies in the back of trailers that is accurate. I have seen enough during the course of COVID-19 to send your local fishing guide to the psych ward and it is not over.


Well now that we read this side of the story it’s more believable. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## JC Designs

So... are all these bodies being cremated, buried in mass graves, or stored in some gargantuan cooler somewhere that fema gas provided? I mean, this is an extremely large amount of additional dead that we must deal with so I am curious is all.


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> The bodies are stored until funeral directors retrieve the bodies for the families involved.


But where and how? I mean, the numbers would have most facilities storing bodies in their cafeteria coolers and still running out of room!


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> Refridgerated trailers!


Any footage of these reefer trailers outside these hospitals? I’ve been to quite a few of them since this whole thing started and not a single sighting??? Will be at a very large hospital in 5 days, I’ll make sure I really look around!


----------



## devrep

do some googling. there are lots of pics of trailers outside hospitals all over the world and lots of pictures of mass graves. do you think all of these people are dying at the same time from "pre-existing conditions? wtf? what's with the denial?

they







dug all these fresh graves in brazil for fun. really they are all empty. its a joke.


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> You'll probably have to visit a city such as NYC. They were very quickly overwhelmed earlier this spring.


Yeah, that’s why the quarantine ships went unused???


----------



## JC Designs

devrep said:


> do some googling. there are lots of pics of trailers outside hospitals all over the world and lots of pictures of mass graves. do you think all of these people are dying at the same time from "pre-existing conditions? wtf? what's with the denial?
> 
> they
> View attachment 157011
> dug all these fresh graves in brazil for fun. really they are all empty. its a joke.


Not your standard case of denial. I am going off of the facts such as thousands and thousands in the medical field being laid off from lack of work, empty hospitals, empty unused quarantine ships, and plenty of folks I know in the field saying it’s only half truths being told! Again, many were dying already or died from other causes such as head trauma or internal bleeding from things such as auto accidents. So the numbers are terribly skewed in favor of the great covid crisis of 2020! I mean really, me of all people should be dead from this super cold! I am fat, smoke, have a tumor, and have been to over 150 Doctor’s appointments in 6 counties now since this has started. Some were infectious disease docs and even they said it was blown way out of proportion! All men die, few ever really live. If ya wanna live in fear then that is your choice. Mine os not to trust the machine and continue living my life.

Ps, The masks don’t work “scientific fact”, Biden is a pedo, this thing we are in is a “Plandemic” that many are profiting grossly from, and Epstien didn’t kill himself!🤘🏻


----------



## Smackdaddy53

devrep said:


> do some googling. there are lots of pics of trailers outside hospitals all over the world and lots of pictures of mass graves. do you think all of these people are dying at the same time from "pre-existing conditions? wtf? what's with the denial?
> 
> they
> View attachment 157011
> dug all these fresh graves in brazil for fun. really they are all empty. its a joke.


I didn’t know you lived in Brazil. Do you trailer your skiff back and forth to your other place in Florida or run it across the gulf? 
No one said it’s a joke but it’s a fact that the numbers are blown way out of porportion. Your pic looks like less than a thousand rectangles. What does that prove?


----------



## devrep

jesus. there are almost 20,000 cities and towns in the USA. almost 15,000 of them have less than 5,000 people. if you divide 200,00 deaths by 20,000 towns you would have 10 bodies per town. of course it wouldn't be proportionate but your asking where the piles of bodies are? little old rural citrus county has had 103 covid deaths. it's a fucking virus that also damages many peoples lungs and organs for life. not the flu. now the president and first lady have it. its a real thing.


----------



## JC Designs

devrep said:


> jesus. there are almost 20,000 cities and towns in the USA. almost 15,000 of them have less than 5,000 people. if you divide 200,00 deaths by 20,000 towns you would have 10 bodies per town. of course it wouldn't be proportionate but your asking where the piles of bodies are? little old rural citrus county has had 103 covid deaths. it's a fucking virus that also damages many peoples lungs and organs for life. not the flu. now the president and first lady have it. its a real thing.


I never once said I don’t believe the virus is real dev. What I have said and am saying is... the numbers are skewed and do not add up. The government is using the virus as a power grab test case, hospitals and private sector businesses are using it as a means of making $. Some would call it “profiteering”. Live in fear, that is your right. I’ll live my life, that is my right.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

devrep said:


> jesus. there are almost 20,000 cities and towns in the USA. almost 15,000 of them have less than 5,000 people. if you divide 200,00 deaths by 20,000 towns you would have 10 bodies per town. of course it wouldn't be proportionate but your asking where the piles of bodies are? little old rural citrus county has had 103 covid deaths. it's a fucking virus that also damages many peoples lungs and organs for life. not the flu. now the president and first lady have it. its a real thing.


No one ever said it’s not real. Quit being an alarmist.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

For the record my lady and I both had it months ago. You know what we did? We kept living our lives and neither if us got tested. Mine lasted three days and I went to work. Hers lasted about a week and she lost her sense of smell and taste for over a month. She went to work. You can hide from shit and be a bitch or you can be an adult and live life. We live life. I drive about 300 miles a day and work on pressurized vessels of natural gas over 1300psi and highly flammable liquids DAILY. You think a flu is going to stop my life?


----------



## JC Designs

Hell, I’m not even saying don’t protect yourself or your loved ones. Wear your mask. I do if a business requires it, that is their right and property so I must oblige if I am to shop there. I am good with it. Still no reason to destroy the economy! Anyone see how many folks were laid off from Disney/seaworld/bush gardens alone this last month?

I walk around these businesses and am told to protect the elderly and I must wear a mask. Meanwhile, the at risk folks don’t seem to have a care in the world and are flooding stores daily. Ya can’t help those that don’t want help!

Please don’t flame me for wanting to live my life however selfish it may seem! I feel the ones being selfish are the “at risk” folks that are not following the protocols put in place to protect them!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> I guess that with today's news, it looks as though denial didn't prove to be a very sane strategy?


There are a few on here in denial about a lot, I wouldn’t be so quick to post that. Do you know how viruses work?


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> I guess that with today's news, it looks as though denial didn't prove to be a very sane strategy?


Again, nobody is denying the virus is real.


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> I do know how viruses work. I'm just wondering if Monty (OP) should invite someone to join him on a fishing outing that he asked about 7 days ago? 😁


I’ll go!!!🤙🏻


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> I do know how viruses work. I'm just wondering if Monty (OP) should invite someone to join him on a fishing outing that he asked about 7 days ago? 😁


Explain how viruses work. Are they outside the body and enter then cause disease or are they exosomes created by our own cells after an outside source triggers our immune system? I guess it depends on if you believe in germ theory or true biology.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> You appear to be the expert, you tell me how you feel viruses work.


Hey Mike Parker, I thought we had agreement? Just like your communist democrat party you are a liar so here you go!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> Hey Smack, Classy move! Why can't people disagree with each other without resorting to this? Thanks again!


Breach of contract...


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> You're correct, but several feel that all the news surrounding the virus was just BS and a hoax.


I don’t believe anything that comes from the news! Not cnn, not fox, not abc, etc... I prefer to do my own research and make up my own mind thinking for myself


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> This thread didn't start out so political, it just morphed into one. I guess I'll just have to see what happens next! Take care!


When a corona virus is turned into a tool for political agendas and to disrupt an election it has a tendency to get political.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> I agree that you can't believe everything that comes out of the news (every news outlet has their own audiences and agendas) but it's one of the few ways to know what goes own outside your own area.


Form an opinion based on cross referencing and research, not the first BS hackjob you see on YouTube, some online rag article etc. The democrats are undeniably evil and manipulating the system and society in an attempt to take Trump down and drop full blown socialism on us. If you can’t see that after the last eight months of shenanigans you are beyond repair. Wallace is a democrat and was debating Trump and being a biased moderator in the debate. Biden was wearing a wire and most likely hopped up on some good drugs. If he wasn’t his handlers would have agreed to be checked for a wire and drug tested before the debate. You see it yet?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> No, not yet! Interesting theories however.


That’s why democrats have to do what they do to appear to be winning when if fact they are losing BIGLY.


----------



## Dawhoo

As a physician... it is time to open back up fully. Stop shaking hands, continue to wash frequently , stay home if sick but go back to normal otherwise.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Dawhoo said:


> As a physician... it is time to open back up fully. Stop shaking hands, continue to wash frequently , stay home if sick but go back to normal otherwise.


Fauci is that you?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> 🤐


I don’t recall masking up, social distancing or avoiding shaking hands during flu season. The only difference is covid has been highly politicized and used as leverage in an attempt at a power grab. The volume of misinformation and fear mongering has ruined their agenda. It will disappear very soon but karens will cling to it because it’s all they have in their boring, fruitless lives. It’s time to cut the bullshit and call a spade a spade.


----------



## Monty

I like the cartoon of the mouse standing proud and giving a hawk the finger. The hawk is in full attack mode and in a power dive with his razor sharp talons extended out to impale and crush the mouse.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Monty said:


> I like the cartoon of the mouse standing proud and giving a hawk the finger. The hawk is in full attack mode and in a power dive with his razor sharp talons extended out to impale and crush the mouse.


I don’t get it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> Yeah, sure you don't! 😁


I’m the weak little mouse and the hawk is the big bad corona virus? I hate to break out National Geographic stats but I bet the hawk kills more than 0.001% of the mice it dive bombs and a face diaper isn’t saving their fuzzy little asses.


----------



## JC Designs

I like the one where the WHO admits that Trump was right all along! That was a good one, I’m still laughing! 🤣


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Two months since the last post and governors are still locking shit down and forcing masks on people. It’s not going to end until we have had enough of the lies and do what we want. You weenies that are scared can keep wearing your comfort masks, hunker down in your basement and take the miracle vaccine. Let the rest of us live our fucking lives like normal.


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> Have you lost a friend, family member, or just someone you know to the virus? I'm sure that if you have, you might change your tune.


Mike, can’t say I have lost any to the virus... But can say, I have lost 4 in the last 45 days with the virus! All “every damn one of them” had underlying issues and two were on their way out to begin with. One with a failing liver the other with stage 4 cancer. Maybe the virus eased and shortened their pain by speeding up the inevitable? The others were both fat, lazy, heavy heavy smokers and drinkers!


----------



## NealXB2003

One of my closest friends has it now. Since he's been in quarantine, he's sent me a pic every morning from the deer stand or fishing his private lake.


----------



## loganlogan

jackson man said:


> So, I guess what you're saying is that it's all a hoax Do you think that some of the viruses' younger victims ( over 650 under the age of 50) were "on their way out"? Unlike some, I for one am not trying to slight the seriousness of the virus.


No one can say those 650 we're not going to pass anyway. Also, 650 people in one year, is almost none. I'll say it again. In the hospital news yesterday, a dude smashed his head after falling off a ladder. He was a covid death, though. The numbers are not accurate.


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> So, I guess what you're saying is that it's all a hoax Do you think that some of the viruses' younger victims ( over 650 under the age of 50) were "on their way out"? Unlike some, I for one am not trying to slight the seriousness of the virus.


Do not put words in my mouth sir! I said what I said, don’t manipulate for your narrative please. Never did I say it was a hoax. C’mon man, look around! Since the virus started, people miraculously quit dying of anything but the virus! I will go out on a limb and say that many of the young people that have died “with” the virus had other issues complicating the matter. Other issues include but are not limited to... obesity, diabetes, asthma, head injury, decapitation, gunshot wound, stab wound, blunt force trauma, and the list goes on and on! I am saying that the vast majority of strong healthy people are surving the damn thing as if it were the common cold! Why, because for most of us it is!


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> My point was that you as well as others seem to resist the fact that Covid is real. I agree that a majority of healthy people are surviving ( I'm an example) but it still doesn't take away from the fact that this is real and dangerous. I guess that we'll just have to approach this pandemic from opposing views! Take care James.


I haven’t read anywhere from anyone “even my boy @Smackdaddy53” where someone doesn’t believe the virus is real brother! What we are saying for the umpteenth million time is... The virus “plandemic” is being used as a power grab tool by the goon squad! The shutdowns are not for public safety, they are for control Take New-Scum, and NY’s own... Cum stain Screwmo as just 3 examples of how these dictators feel about their own lockdowns!

Next up will be... no vaccine no travel, no vaccine no worky, no vaccine no shoppy! All about the power grab


----------



## JC Designs

It’s almost funny now that I think about it all in a little different mindset & not just muself!

At the rate this plandemic is killing people and without the microchip vaccine or heard immunity... It will take almost 5,000 years to kill us “the planet’s virus” all off! I think we’ll be ok ya’ll!😉


----------



## NealXB2003

I don't doubt the virus is real. But from my group of friends that have had it..... it's not as bad as the long term effects of many many more people losing their jobs, businesses, and life savings because of the lockdowns.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

NealXB2003 said:


> I don't doubt the virus is real. But from my group of friends that have had it..... it's not as bad as the long term effects of many many more people losing their jobs, businesses, and life savings because of the lockdowns.


I’ve had it twice, my lady once, my 72 year old mother...none of us were hospitalized or took anything but supplements and sunshine. None of us missed work either. If you truly die from covid you have to be weak enough that the flu would likely do you in. It’s time to remove the tampons and get on with life without masks, vaccines and lockdowns. It’s not backed my science, it’s propaganda.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Are you seeing it now? Time to toss the masks in the trash and go on with life before the lie.


----------



## BassFlats

My 2 cents, that 300,000 dead # is bs.


----------



## loganlogan

jackson man said:


> I agree that for some/most (me included) the virus is survivable. However I'm not sure if the 300,000 plus families that lost loved ones would agree. Just my 2 cents!


300,000?! Nope. Dying from covid after falling off a ladder and crushing your skull. Lol. True story.


----------



## Jim Lenfest

loganlogan said:


> 300,000?! Nope. Dying from covid after falling off a ladder and crushing your skull. Lol. True story.


We heard that a local woman felt ill, went to the hospital, The ER was very busy, she waited and waited in her car for several hours. She decided that she was not so ill after all and returned home having never entered the ER or seen a physician in any way. She received a letter a few days later saying she tested positive for Covid.


----------



## loganlogan

Jim Lenfest said:


> We heard that a local woman felt ill, went to the hospital, The ER was very busy, she waited and waited in her car for several hours. She decided that she was not so ill after all and returned home having never entered the ER or seen a physician in any way. She received a letter a few days later saying she tested positive for Covid.


The numbers are absolutely false, as you can see. One of my previous posts was about a co worker. He needed a negative test to get back to work. So on his third test of the same day, he got his negative. These stories, like the one you mentioned, are becoming more and more frequent.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> I agree that for some/most (me included) the virus is survivable. However I'm not sure if the 300,000 plus families that lost loved ones would agree. Just my 2 cents!


Let’s see some TRUE data to back that up. Your two cents are worthless because people like you perpetuate the propaganda. You also still think Biden won so that alone removes all doubt of your critical thinking skills. Strap your mask on, get out of the house and go get shot up with the vaccine and leave the rest of us alone. We aren’t buying the bullshit.


----------



## Mark H

jackson man said:


> My point was that you as well as others seem to resist the fact that Covid is real.


Perhaps if English is not your first language?


----------



## Mark H

jackson man said:


> My point was that you as well as others seem to resist the fact that Covid is real.


Perhaps if English is not your first language?


----------



## Mark H

jackson man said:


> Second post still doesn't make any sense?


No doubt given your lack of understanding of other posts.

Point is, for you to say other's posts on here tell you many on here don't believe Covid is real, is just jaw droppingly clueless. Now if English is not your first language, I could understand your confusion.

People on here believe the virus is real. We just believe the hype and the stories around the virus are politically motivated BS. Now the assertion you have been led around like a foolish child by the left is more likely to result in you transferring anger to us that should be directed towards the left.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

jackson man said:


> Smack, You and "your lady" should count your blessings. I know that this whole pandemic story has been beaten to death and just maybe you'd have a greater chance of dying in a car wreck but if there's even a remote chance that a mask works, shouldn't we use them? I'd be willing to bet that you guys are careful with your son when it comes to "your lady" working the Covid floor. It's hard for me to buy the statement that "it was all blown out of proportion". First off,you can't say "was" because Covid is still with us and in some areas spreading at a record pace and I'd say that 205,000 deaths and rising is anything but being blown out of proportion. I for one will keep wearing my masks, both for me and my family and also for you and yours.


By your logic, it there’s even the slightest chance of getting eaten by a shark when swimming in the ocean, shouldn’t you wear a shark suit??!?!

let me be the first to tell you, I’m so very thankful that I never have to drink a beer with quiche eaters like you.


----------



## Mark H

jackson man said:


> I do in fact understand other posts. I guess when some bash the "left" and then call Covid a "plandemic" I guess I have trouble understanding that assertion. My question is, so which administration is doing the planning? Obama, Biden, or the actual administration in office? I also understand that many here on M.S. believe that the virus and it's stories have been "hyped" and "politically motivated". There is truth to that statement however no more motivated by ,politics than the anti-mask crowd, Covid deniers, led by the right! So I guess I'm not the only one led around like a foolish child? Take care, stay safe!


That's just strange. Your paragraph wanders all over the place. I think you should seek counseling and I'm not being insulting or flippant.


----------



## Jim Lenfest

We believe it is real and we believe it was lab created. We believe it is not as contagious as they make it out to be. Furthermore, we believe the death numbers have been falsified and the true numbers are about 50% of the ones we see. But just to be on the safe side, we are taking the recomended vitimins and drinking collodal silver occasionally, plus keeping enough CS on hand to treat the entire county if not the entire state of Maine. Unfortunately most of the herd is fighting me every time I try to tell them about it.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

jackson man said:


> Not sure that wearing a mask is the same as wearing a "shark suit", I feel that it's an easy thing to do. Judging by your logic, I wonder if you're even old enough to drink a beer? By the way, quiche is good! 😁


Did you get separated from your herd again, sheep?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> Not sure that wearing a mask is the same as wearing a "shark suit", I feel that it's an easy thing to do. Judging by your logic, I wonder if you're even old enough to drink a beer? By the way, quiche is good! 😁


----------



## Monty

Fairweather said:


> Monty, so sad about the bad experience with your Habitat colleagues. I have no idea where you are, but I would fish with you any time!


I really PO'd the HFH folks last week. I briefly saw the "protest" at the Capitol Building on TV and people waving US flags. Then our exhalted HFH ruler, sent an email about how ashamed he was of his country and how people desecrated the flag, etc. So I responded back (it was inappropriate) and said I'm proud of my country and it was "uplifting" to see folks holding the flag during the protest. So now they come back with "oh, so you like violence and think its OK to break into a building and fight police, etc." 

Not I didn't mean any of that part. Just the part about a protest and seeing people hold the US flag instead of burning it and spitting on it. So the rule is "hold a protest" burn buildings, etc but hold for the reason "we" agree with...Not "YOUR REASON." I'm hanging drywall on that same house Friday and will finish the interiror and I bet they "impeach me" as Chairman of the Board. I know, I really should have just read the propaganda and kept quiet.


----------

